# Old pic of our girls and a horse



## Nifty (Nov 4, 2012)

My wife's aunt commented on a picture from 2009 of her horse and our girls.  I hadn't seen the picture before, so her commenting on it brought it up for me to see, and I'm REALLY glad she did because it is just too cute:








Horses name is "Sugar" and my girls LOVE her!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 4, 2012)

That is cute!!  What adorable little girls!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 4, 2012)

Love the pic!!!!  Those little ones are super cuties


----------

